# Kato - magnetic trip pins



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello,
I just purchased Kato P42 Amfleet & Viewliner Phase IV. It's my first train set and I am very excited. My question is - it comes with 4 magnetic trip pins. However the set has locomotive + 5 cars. Where exactly do I have to install those pins? Thank you!


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

The trip pins are for the couplers on the locomotive only. All Kato locomotives that have thier knuckle couplers come with them seperatly in the box, some folks use them if they use the magnets between the rails. I use an uncoupling tool instead of track magnets. Having consists of engines seperate while running is embaressing, espicaly at a show or when friends are over. Most of my engines stay in specific consists, so only the ends on the consist have trip pins, the others do now. They are easily added and removed with a pair of pointy nose plyers. Mike


----------

